# Can you premix lye & Milk?



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

I know there was a thread earlier about premixing lye and water but I was wondering if I could premix lye and milk and freeze it in the amounts I need for each batch? Then as I'm ready to soap I could just pull it out, thaw and mix...is this a possibility? 

I would really like to be able to make more soap and I think I could if I could do it this way. I just don't like to mess with mixing lye/milk with my 5 year old running around ya' know.

Thanks!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

NO not with milk but you can add milk and do a half water have milk instead of all milk


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Well darn 

Thanks for the reply and the water/lye idea Sondra.


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd love to see research that shows what is left of goat's milk after saponification. I haven't made but about ten or twelve batches, but I honestly cant see/feel any difference between all-milk & half milk. For ease & speed, I'm now using the Walmart recipe with 32 oz of 1:1 lye water & 18 oz of milk. This morning after weighing every thing out, I started at 10:39 & had it in the mold & the clean-up done at 10:55.

Tom


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

When I was a purist and used only goatmilk, I froze my goatsmilk in plastic 1 gallon buckets and put them in the freezer. I would pull out 6 of them and put them in the sink and start pouring lye into each one, stirring. I would then pick the lightest ones for the lightes bars, the darker ones for the darker bars with vanilla etc. in them. This way I could get one whole batch of soaping done.....my how times change:0 But refreezing it? Hmmmm, why not give it a try I have never thought of it. Or just storing it in the freezer and then try to use it the next day, certainly would be worth a good try...be safe though. And when you do pour premixed lye that has set around awhile make sure you strain it before you put it into your oils. Why I like to premix in bleach bottles, you can really shake the youknowwhat out of it before you pour and weigh. Vicki


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

I think I'll try a small batch of frozen lye/milk in a couple of days - what's the worst that can happen? :twisted and if it doesn't work then I'll move on to the premixed water/lye.

Thanks for the thoughts and ideas!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

what if it would break or something in your freezer? Man I don't want lye in my freezer I'll pass


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

:yeahthat Yeah husband said I was crazy....nothing new, he said it may not freeze at all, so be very careful taking it out, and it could make it give off fumes. It could also be dangerous as the thing starts defrosting and warming up. He made sure this last winter I had no bottles of lye mix in my barn during the winter when we had cold weather.

I think Sondra may be right :rofl Crazy Vicki. :crazy


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Being a very high-sodium compound, I doubt it's gonna freeze much beyond the slush stage. Now, Sondra's point is a good one, so I'd use a heavy duty plastic container that can expand some without shattering, and make sure it's flat on the shelf--not tippy-balanced between your ice-cream & that package of liver your FIL gave you two years ago :biggrin!

Tom


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the thoughts on this. I don't really care if it totally freezes I just need it to "keep" until I'm able to use it. It probably won't be in the freezer for more than a few days. I'm the only one who gets in the freezer so I'm not really worried about it spilling - although that would be a terrible mess and not one I want to clean up. :/ So I'd definitely put it in a sturdy container...although there are a couple of things in the freezer that I would not cry over losing 

I haven't been able to try it yet because we were at the Weatherford show all day yesterday and today has been totally out of control. I'll have time this next week and I'll let y'all know how it goes.


----------

